
Google CEO Talks Of Good, Evil And Monopoly Fears - NYTimes.com - jkopelman
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/business/business-google.html?_r=1&oref=slogin
======
Create
_Schmidt said "Don't be evil" is meant to provoke internal debate over what
constitutes ethical corporate behavior, rather than representing an absolute
moral position._

Having acquired the legal rights and protections of a person, the question
arises - what kind of person is the corporation?

To determine the kind of personality that drives the corporation to behave
like an externalising machine, we can analyse it like a psychiatrist would a
patient. We can even formulate a diagnosis, on the basis of typical case
histories of harm it has inflicted on others selected from a universe of
corporate activity.

Corporations were given the rights of immortal persons. But then special kinds
of persons, persons who had no moral conscience. These are a special kind of
persons, which are designed by law, to be concerned only for their
stockholders. And not, say, what are sometimes called their stakeholders, like
the community or the work force or whatever.

The Corporation[1] comes to mind.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Corporation>

